# Programming volume level with CV values.



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

OK, my laziness is rearing its ugly head. I never thought I would want sounds, but now that I have a couple locomotives that came with sound, I find myself wanting to play with the sounds as I operate the trains. 

So... I have started to tinker around with sounds on 2 locomotives: 1) an Atlas Diesel with ESU LokSound, and 2) A Broadway Limited Paragon 3 steamer. I'm using an NCE Powercab as the only DCC equipment.. no JMRI or any other system other than the basic NCE Powercab.

A quick observation - The sound quality on the Paragon 3 is way better than the Atlas with LokSound. That may be simply because the steamer has a tender with ample space for a good speaker, while the Atlas is all crammed into its shell. Anyway, this isn't about sound quality, it's about programming cv values for volume levels.

Both locomotives are just too loud, so I started out by cutting the master volume in half. That was great for normal engine sounds, but the bell and horn were then too quiet. So I tried to increase those to 2 sounds to have CV values that are higher than the master volume setting. Nope... apparently, an individual sound's volume cannot be louder than the master volume. So I "started over" by resetting the master volume to the point where I like the volume of the bell and horn, and started to program each individual sound below that. This was incredibly tedious, but I did it. The result was weird... Whenever I would change speed, teh sounds would spike, the subside again. So I thought perhaps I just fat fingered some settings... Suffice it to say, I ended up doing a reset to factory settings, and started all over and just cut teh master volume like I did the first time.

Is there an easier way to accomplish reducing all sounds in one fell swoop while ALSO allowing me to increase a few like just the horn or just the bell?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

So here is my dilemma.

The Paragon 3 from BLI has the following CV codes for sounds:

CV Description & factory setting
130 Master Volume Sound Increment 16
131 DC Sound Unit Startup Voltage 72
132 DC Sound Unit Shutdown Voltage 58
133 Sound Unit Master Volume 128
134 Maximum Volume 128
135 Horn Volume 128
136 Bell Volume 128
137 Diesel Volume 128
138 Horn2 Volume 128
139 Coupler Slack Volume 128
140 Couple Volume 128
141 Uncouple Volume 128
142 Wheel Flange Volume 128
143 Compressor Volume 128
144 Manual Air Release Volume 128
145 Air Filling Volume 128
146 Brake Set Volume 128
147 Brake Release Volume 128
148 Spit Valve Volume 128
149 Radiator Cooling Volume 128
150 Grid Blower Motor Volume 128
151 Brake Squeal Volume 128
152 Fuel Fill Volume 128
153 Station/Yard Volume 128
155 Maintenance/Chatter Volume 128
156 City/Farm/Industrial/Lumber Volume 128

So... If I want just CV 135 and 136 to be fairly loud, but the rest of them more subdued... What's the best way to do this? Do I have to set each CV individually, or does CV134 play into this too? Like... what's the difference between CV134 "maximum volume" and CV 133 "Sound Unit Master Volume"?

I think it also gets really complicated when the locomotive tries to increase the "intensity" of the sound based on load the motor is drawing.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

JeffHurl said:


> OK, my laziness is rearing its ugly head. I never thought I would want sounds, but now that I have a couple locomotives that came with sound, I find myself wanting to play with the sounds as I operate the trains.
> 
> So... I have started to tinker around with sounds on 2 locomotives: 1) an Atlas Diesel with ESU LokSound, and 2) A Broadway Limited Paragon 3 steamer. I'm using an NCE Powercab as the only DCC equipment.. no JMRI or any other system other than the basic NCE Powercab.
> 
> ...



Download the Lokprogrammer software to your computer. You don't need the Lokprogrammer to make use of the software.

Download the appropriate sound file that was used for your locomotive.

Open the Lokprogrammer software and examine the settings in the Sound Slot menu. Here you will be able to adjust the volume of each individual sound, listen to a preview of it, and save it.

In the Tools menu, select Show Changed CV's. This will give you a list of every CV you changed and the value of each to enter into the Powercab to change the CV to the value you changed it to in the software.

You can also do this with any other category of function too from assigning functions to buttons, altering the driving characteristics, and even add functions.

Having the Lokprogrammer makes this quite easy, but the software can be useful too, you will have to manually enter your changes.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

It would seem you just have to play with the values being mindful that CV134 will always be at 128...."IF" you want max volume on bells and whistles. Now I am not sure what the PC programming for the NCE Pro encompasses but there is a USB to UART Bridge Virtual COM Port you can use to connect a Windows 10 laptop to your Procab and maybe one of those interface programs is like what Michael mentioned with his LokSound interface, where you can test and save your settings and download them from a laptop using your NCE interface.
See... NCE's VCP Drivers, Features, and Benefits!
A bit of a learning curve to download and set up but once done, you're supposedly good to go and can be as lazy as you want, right? Trust me, technology has NEVER made my life easier, that for sure. But in the end it will allow a certain laziness, until you want a robot to pour you a drink, place it on a flatcar and deliver it to your recliner. Oh how I long to have a geeky nephew with the know how to set up all my techno-stuff!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

He has a Powercab. Not the ProCab. He will need the NCE USB interface to connect a computer.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I didn't realize there was a difference with "Power" and "Pro", I have the Pro...so he doesn't have a DB 9 connector, got it.
Here is a video on the USB interface...









...._"Technology is suppose to make your life easier!"_ ....ya, right!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have both LokSound and Paragon decoders, but at least three Tsunami variants, and at least three QSI variants. I use an Ol' Klunk to programme my locos. I mean the Digitrax venerable, and ancient, Super Empire Builder's DB150. 

I routinely cut my MV at least in half, often closer down to 35%. From there, I try to put just enough emphasis on the chuff, bell, turbo-generator, pumps, and air release for the brakes that I can hear it as if the locomotive were truly 300' away. The other 'neutral sounds' drive me batty. They compete too much with the sounds of a nearer idling diesel, or one running out on the main. So just the four or five main sounds get a bit of a boost...not much. 

You may find the same inclination developing in you in time. Some sounds are more important at times, while others that are random or periodic can get irritating. Think of the pop-off or blower hiss, or the blow-down roar that happens in rotation for BLI's steamers. Or the injector whine....which you have to almost be halfway up the cab's ladder to hear in real life. Standing down near the pumps or a snifter valve, you're not going to hear the injectors. Besides, if you have a modern larger steamer, say from 1920 on, you'll have feedwater pumps which don't roar like an injector does. I'm getting into the weeds here... I mean that you can reduce the MV quite a bit, in my experience, and still get enough bell at its top possible setting, and whistle, to be pleasing, especially when you have two locomotives running and one is twice as far from you across the layout. This scaling is very important...at least to me it is, for the illusion of distance.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the master sound volume applies to all cv's .... they can be less, but not greater than the maximum ...
best way is to set volume to max, then set sound volume on those particular cv's, the set the rest [one by one] to be lower ...
there is no really easy way to do it...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The Lokprogrammer makes it extremely easy. It also allows you to hear those changes while still on the programming track using the cab control included in the software to compare with each other.

I've decided that all future locomotive purchases will either be equipped with Loksound decoders, or I will buy a DCC ready model and buy the Loksound decoder separately.

This is simply too easy with the Lokprogrammer.

I've been able to add additional sounds not included with the factory programming, alter functions, add functions, etc. It is a remarkable system with seemingly unlimited possibilities and use, not only for changing CV values.

Fluorescent lighting effects are possible, adding ditch lights, altering the timing of the MARS light, flash rates etc. There doesn't seem to be much you can't do with this system.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

MichaelIE, glad to hear this as I just got my Lokprogrammer in the mail today, along with a decoder and the decoder tester!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I received mine Saturday and I've been learning it ever since. I think today was the first day I didn't put a locomotive on the test track and play around with the programming.

Today I'm just running trains.

I have several other locomotives for which I want to examine their programming for possible changes.

I think you will find out the same thing I did about ESU. They are the most versatile DCC decoder manufacturer currently available. I don't think there is a better decoder out there for what you can do with this. It's like a mini computer for your locomotives.


----------

